# Kompilieren von Qt4 Dateien



## calmer (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche jetzt schon einige Zeit ein Programm in Qt4 zu übersetzen.
Ich hatte mit dem Qt4 Designer ein Fenster erstellt, dass auch gut kompilierte. Danach habe ich noch einige Widgets zu diesem Fenster hinzugefügt und jetzt bekomme ich beim kompilieren folgende Fehlerausgabe



> marcel@c23:~/Documents/HiWi_ROOT/QLabFitter> make
> /usr/bin/uic-qt4 src/MainDlg.ui -o ui_MainDlg.h
> 'verticalSpacer_2' isn't a valid widget
> 'horizontalSpacer_4' isn't a valid widget
> ...



Das Makefile habe ich vorher per qmake -project, qmake erzeugt und dann von Hand spezielle in meinem Programm benötigte Bibliotheken eingebaut.

Hat jemand ne Idee, an was das liegen könnte? Wie gesagt ich versuch das schon seit Stunden zu lösen und bin langsam am verzweifeln damit.

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------

